# لماذا أنت حزينة يا نفسي ؟



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

المزمور " 42 " من صلاة الساعة الثالثة


احكم لي يا رب وانتقم لمظلمتي، من أمة غير بارة. ومن إنسان ظالم وغاش نجني، لأنك أنت هو إلهي وقوتي. لماذا أقصيتني؟ ولماذا أسلك كئيبا من مضايقة عدوي؟ أرسل نورك وحقك، فإنهما يهديانني ويصعدانني إلى جبلك المقدس وإلى مسكنك. فأدخل إلى مذبح الله، تجاه وجه الله الذي يفرح شبابي. أعترف لك بالقيثارة يا الله إلهي. لماذا أنت حزينة يا نفسي، ولماذا تزعجينني؟ توكلي على الله فإني أعترف له، خلاص وجهي هو إلهي. هلليلويا.

امين

انا بحب المزمور ده اوي وحبيت اصلي بيه معاكم لاني برتاح لما اقراه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على المزمور الجميل يا مرموره 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

